
Ask HN: Would you work out of a Costco shed over an open office setup? - steeves
I&#x27;m trying to think of ways to build cheap offices instead of the dreaded open office plan. My first stop was a recording both since they are basically what I am looking for but are way to expensive. Is there a way you could take a Costco shed, soundproof it, add a desk for under $500? Would you work in it?<p>For clarity, I am suggesting putting this inside an existing office space.
======
Raphmedia
Make streets in between, add addresses signs, allow employees to choose their
paint and roof tiles.

I like it! Feels like kindergarden!

~~~
tptacek
[http://www.developertown.com/](http://www.developertown.com/)

------
stevesearer
Pixar (used to?) have some shed-like things is their offices:
[http://officesnapshots.com/photos/16765/](http://officesnapshots.com/photos/16765/)

OfficePOD is a great solution for more of a room setting:
[http://officepod.co.uk/about-officepod/](http://officepod.co.uk/about-
officepod/)

Framery offers an excellent phone booth to give open plan spaces a place for
calls: [http://www.frameryacoustics.com/](http://www.frameryacoustics.com/)

For as many people as their are on HN that hate open office plans, it sure
seems like we never hear of companies (other than Fog Creek) that actually
give their employees private offices. Are there more? Or do people that hate
open plan eventually find that going all-private is harder said (and more
expensive) than done?

~~~
auxym
That pixar shot looks awesome!

------
nickdude
I'd be happy to use a small shed as my office.

I'd probably take a dumpster over an open office plan though so take that for
what it's worth.

------
DanBC
That sounds like a very expensive way to create workspaces.

What's wrong with the traditional stud wall, packed with insulation, and
finished with plasterboard / drywall?

~~~
calbear81
No permits required, can be disassembled and moved to another location more
easily. They do have industrial versions of these "portable" offices that you
can buy but they cost significantly more than a garden shed.

~~~
brudgers
Ask the fire marshal about permits.

~~~
calbear81
I believe that if it's classified as "furniture" then it doesn't need to be
permitted. For example, this is just a bigger version of a wardrobe in your
office.

~~~
brudgers
A fire marshal will typically listen politely to your beliefs [when not
actively engaged in an emergency] then will keep you from putting people's
lives at risk via such nonsense. Depending on your and their demeanor, you may
get grandfatherly tones of wisdom; you may get bureaucratic handoff to the
building department for their approval; or even a flat out "not in this town".

Seismic, egress, accessibility, sprinkler coverage, cumbustability, flame
spread, smoke developed, UL listing etc. all come into play because people's
niave intuition does not conform to actual life safety hazards, and it's not
so much for the sake of styming your personal pursuit of a Darwin award as to
prevent the answer to your implicit question "What could possibly go wrong?"
from being answered via unfortunate events that result in other people dying.

------
cisdale
Possibly. Lots more detail needed in a deployment plan.(lights/heating/cooling
are just a some of the issues that would need solutions) While I can't find it
now - I recall an article of a company that had individual work "offices" on
wheels, that had dry-erase board for the exposed surfaces. Someone could
become part of a given team by moving their personal office to the team area,
and plugging in locally for power/connectivity/etc. I think it cost more than
$500 - but at the time I though it was a very unique approach to making any
open space (cheap unfinished warehouse?) into a "teamspace" with individual
offices.

~~~
Infernal
Are you thinking of the Valve mobile desks? See point #3 here:
[http://www.forevergeek.com/2012/04/10-things-learned-from-
va...](http://www.forevergeek.com/2012/04/10-things-learned-from-valves-
employee-handbook/)

~~~
cisdale
No, these were actual office type enclosures affording some privacy, as well
as plenty of surface for note taking. The spirit of point #3 was made so you
could move _everything with you - desk, shelves, chair, etc.

------
stray
The thing I hate about an open office setup is the noise.

The Costco shed wouldn't help with noise.

So no.

------
ljk
like one of these? [http://costcocouple.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Lifetime-...](http://costcocouple.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Lifetime-Products-Resin-Outdoor-Storage-Shed-
Costco-1.jpg)

might have to add extra light inside since it gets darker. Also it might be
too small for some people

~~~
cblock811
I would LOVE to have one of those in my back yard with a desk in it. Just run
a cord out for a lamp... and good to go.

In an office space I would feel like I have a fake castle too. (Also a fan of
this)

------
jmcguckin
This has already been done. Pixar used to have something similar - i think
they used wooden toolsheds to make office spaces that could be made private.

------
osipovas
If it could be modified in such a way to provide good lighting and airflow,
definitely.

------
rdl
Yeah, people have done this before. Works surprisingly well.

------
nathan_long
An office with no power, electricity, or plumbing?

~~~
steeves
No it would be a shed inside an office space.

------
cylinder
No thanks, I want natural light.

------
Tcepsa
Almost certainly.

